

Curiosity Sends 1st Color Panorama of Gale Crater - jasondc
http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/675227main_pia16029-full_full.jpg

======
tagx
It's kind of strange how it looks like it could be a picture of somewhere on
earth but it's really much, much colder

